# Nitro Magnum Butt



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone own one of these puppies???

I had a try - pretty gutsy at the bottom end - how light though do you think flicking lures will go with it

Seen it at a good price aswell $230.00

Wopfish


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the viper which is a little shorter and heavier (6-8kg). It has performed really well and has tonnes of power however it is really only a nice casting rod for larger sluggos/weighted sluggos. I am very hapy with it a paid about the same $$ Don't know how far ithe magnum butt would be throwing a 4" stickbait though on Kingy Braid (10lb+) as per innovator site?? :? :? :?

Just had another look and the bottom end casting weight is the same accross both rods :? :?

Magnum Butt Distance Spin 7'6" 2 piece 4 - 6 kg 1/3oz - 1 1/3oz (9 - 40 grams)

vs

Viper 7' 2 piece 6 - 8 kg 1/3oz - 2oz (9 -56 grams)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got the Nitro Distance Spin and agree that it only comes into it's own with a decent slug on it. Doesn't suit my style where I like to chuck a very light weight around so :?

If you want it to chuck hefty slugs into the next postcode it might work, but for HB's it'd be crap.

I have the Nitro Messiah too and that is a beautiful stick in the surf.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I would love another Nitro rod.....hmmm Magnum Butt, Viper or Distance Spin??

I was emailed a photo recently of a fishing guide up north who caught a *47lb GT *on a Nitro Viper rod and Certate. Bloody impressive!!!

I'm avoiding all tackle shops who stock them for now as I dont think I could leave without one.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I too am looking to invest in a Nitro rod.
Where did you find them for $230?
That is about $100 cheaper than Fish Outta Water.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

What a co-incidence - I was looking at the Nitro rods too (where did you see that price?). 
I would have thought the Magnum butt with its whipier tip would have done better casting lighter lures, than the Viper. This has probably been discussed elsewhere, but how difficult is it to get a fish close enough to lip grip, when the rod is 7'6" ? I've only fished 6" fibre glass rods - so am a little concerned I might snap something.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok so this price is from a guy near Brighton Le Sands - Botany BAy - Chinese fela very nice guy and his gear in general pretty good price - tiny shot filled to the rafters. How to get there - head to the airport then head south to the Gong - go past the air traffic control tower on the RHS - past the turn down south to canberra and liverpool - next rhs is the filter lane to Bestic st - go right here and straight up on the right is a row of shops - its there. This is all befoe you get to Brighton Le Sands proper. Save one for me if you can

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

PS it might have been 239.00


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

PPS DUDE there is no way you will snap this unless you end up doing something with it you shouldnt be!!! even if you do you get insursnce as part of it break one piece they replace it for $60 eveyrtime - no questions asked - smash it on the rocks, bust it on a kingy, hit the dog with it etc etc


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

To Confirm,

Kyeemagh (sp??) bait and tackle is the shop. Speak with Goo (Gary). He has the full range of Nitro's. Dropped in this morning and had a look at them again. I do lik the Magnum Butt. It will cast a lighter lure IMHO however some of the improvement would also come from running lighter braid. As it was for me the 6-8 kg and extra balls suited me as the Magnum butt would have been too close to my existing stuff.

Sweet rods though!! I am 1 very happy camper.

Also had a look at the Dawia Advantage. A dead ringer for my Caldia with spare spool and only $260 in the 400 size, looks the goods!!

Next outfit might be Godzilla Overhead with a Saltist 30 High speed with 50lb braid. Cop that My Kingie!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> but how difficult is it to get a fish close enough to lip grip, when the rod is 7'6" ? I've only fished 6" fibre glass rods - so am a little concerned I might snap something.


Paulb - I prefer long (9') and light with my fishing style. It's a better cushioning effect with braid or gelspun and I can control fish around the yak easier, cast further and just generally feel better about my life. The one birch is sorting out the occaisional line wrap, but they are bendy enough to reach the tip. Some complain about snapping rods on last minute lunges, but in my experience that's what a good drag is for. I fish a light drag and thumb the spool. I lead fish within reaching distance with ease.

Long rods are the go IMHO. In fact I'm looking into cutting off the tip of my Distance Spin and getting a quality quiver tip that fits to make it longer and more responsive.


----------

